

PinkTweet: Twitter for porn (nsfw) - mmiguel
http://pinktweet.com
It was only a matter of time :)
======
discojesus
PinkTweet?

Why didn't they just use the obvious name "Twatter"?

~~~
josefresco
Slightly less offensive maybe? Twat offends the constitution of the weak.

~~~
discojesus
_Twat offends the constitution of the weak._

Yeah, they do look a little bit like shotgun wounds, don't they?

------
radu_floricica
I'm not particularly familiar with twitter, but I'd have thought this kind of
thing (interests, not porn) would be an obvious application.

I mean, I (introverted) am definitely not interested in what my friends had
for lunch, but I'd really like to know what book they just finished, or movie,
or song. I don't think it would be that hard to separate them by media, and
there would be a lot of interesting data to get from this.

------
Confusion
Only for fetishists that get off by reading 140 character reports on other
people's porny thoughts?

~~~
j2d2
@Confusion I put on my wizard robe and hat

~~~
jrnkntl
I always wonder why nobody gets my shirt that spells BritneySpears14 on the
back.

Isn't there a #hashtag for the normal twitter for shorturl porn tweets? Now I
need to get a tweetdeckreader for this site too.

~~~
jgrahamc
Sorry, I must have a sense of humor failure. I don't get it.

~~~
danielh
<http://bash.org/?104383>

------
ashishk
looks like the posting acccount was created just before the post. wonder who
would have incentive to do that?

------
sage_in_spain
Some of the links in PinkTweet, actually promise porn but deliver malware

~~~
traherom
Thank you for discovering that for us.

------
sscheper
<http://hotwitter.com> it's been up since september

~~~
metachris
the last posts are like a month old...

~~~
sscheper
Yes, heh, I'm well aware. I'm a team member of the main platform it was built
on, Yonkly. We're growing and trying to capture the main need to niche-
microblog. It's definitely been a typical startups journey (noodles, credit
extended, constantly trying new strategies). Hopefully we'll get that activity
back up soon, and create a truly valuable and addicting experience. :)

------
dotcoma
now I finally understand all the fuss about twitter! ;)

